# Nginx and wbb4



## denniskai1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello.

I want to install the wbb4 Forum on my webserver. But i got this error when i want to install it:

You are running nginx, but your current configuration prevents a successful installation. Please fix the PATH_INFO support for PHP, guides can be found here. If you're on a hosted solution, please ask your hosting company to fix their configuration.

Already tried so many things but the results always the same or php dont work anymore.

Hope someone here can help me.


----------

